# Any ideas for hardy, low light plants?



## ms.peaches (Aug 24, 2008)

I've never had live plants before and I need some help to find a couple low light, hardy plants to put in my polypterus tank. OH and the tank has a sandy substrate bottom. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Java fern, Anubias, Anacharis, Hornwort are all low light. The first two are really hardy and need to be placed on wood or rocks. Cryptocorynes are another option. They aren't as hardy, but are low light. Bury then in the sand.


----------

